# Bristol balloon fiesta



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hello,

Anybody going to Bristol for the Balloons?

http://www.bristolballoonfiesta.co.uk

Spence


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Spence
They certainly know how to charge for camping at that event so it's a NO from me,

Ron


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Hi Ron,

£8 per night per van with CSMA up to 6 people per van.
No hook up etc.

The camping (ninja) is tents only.

Spence


----------

